# need a kdz or tot file for the LS660



## Sketchy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

As the title suggests,  I need this file to unbrick my ls660. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Braig (Oct 2, 2016)

1) Type this in your browser:  http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/csmg/b2c/client/auth_model_check2.jsp?esn=IMEI
2) instead of blue written IMEI insert the IMEI of your phone
*to find IMEI* Check the packaging of the phone or look under the battery
3) the browser will show you some HTML codes
4) try to search a link where inside there is the name of your phone model
The links are between two written like this: <sw_url>

Example:
<sw_url> "example of link" <sw_url>

If you find a link, that is the one that will take you to the kdz download page

I found this page that perhaps will do the work for you but I don't know if it's reliable
http://devtester.ro/projects/lg-firmwares/download.php


Then download the lg flash tool and flash the kdz file
Here's a guide
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2797190


----------



## Sketchy1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank for the help, I'll be trying later


----------



## Braig (Oct 2, 2016)

When i unbricked my lg g2 mini i was't able to find the IMEI so i found the kdz file on this page
http://lg-phone-firmware.com/mobile/index.php
Unfortunately there isn't your model.
At the bottom of the page it says to contact  him if there isn't the model you are looking for
If you want i can contact him to ask about your model
But before try with the first metod i told you


----------



## Braig (Oct 2, 2016)

all other sites that I found, except this, are paid...so if the metod with the IMEI doesn't work and you don't want to pay we have to ask him about your model
Or just try to insert the IMEI on this site http://lg-firmware-rom.com


----------



## firmwarefile (Jan 5, 2021)

If you want to upgrade, downgrade, or reinstall the operating system on your smartphone, you need to download a flash file. It can also resolve software issues, boot loop issues, IMEI issues, and dead issues.


----------

